# New TV shows season ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Is anybody waiting patiently for the new episodes of the TV Shows (CSI: Miami, Without A trace, Criminal Minds, etc.)??? :newspaper:

I'm ready for the new season ... the endings were unexpected for me :yes:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

CSI miami and NY are what I'm waiting for. Also 24 but I don't think it's out til jan. Tudors is another I want to see but I'm not sure who would carry it in the US. Heroes too!

I had hopes last year for that Sarah Conner Chronicles but I believe it stank. I couldn't get past Miley Cyrus playing at being a Terminator.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm actually enjoying the new series "Flashpoint" that is filmed in Toronto, so far it has been quite good. I still need to watch last seasons "Lost" as it is still on my HD PVR.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I liked Flashpoint too! It's an interesting take on the cop show. A kind of kinder, gentler cop show demonstrating the psychology behind hostage negotiating and ending a situation without firing a shot. It suceeds at this without clobbering us over the head with mamby-pamby messages.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Wayde said:


> I had hopes last year for that Sarah Conner Chronicles but I believe it stank. I couldn't get past Miley Cyrus playing at being a Terminator.


I didn't think it was all that bad, not as good as I'd hoped, but better than most other offerings from the networks. By "most" I'm referring to all those un-watchable reality shows and contest et al.

Didn't catch Miley Cyrus,.... or are you talking about Summer Glau?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> or are you talking about Summer Glau?


Yeah, I don't get what you're saying about Miley Cyrus?

Summer Glau plays the part excellent in the Sarah Conner Terminator series. I knew I'd like her in it after watching her steal the show as 'River Tam' in the Firefly series and movie.

I don't mind Terminator at all. It's actually quite good. Fox thought so, as they renewed for a second season, and they're notorious for axing anything that isn't a top notch sure winner.

I thought the debut of Fringe was quite good. Another winner by J. J. Abrams of (Felicity, Alias, Lost).

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I think there's a lot of good programs to watch on OTA channels ... that's the reason I cancelled my SAT service of 8 yrs :bigsmile: (I only watched a couple of hours a week and I thought I was wasting $$$).

One that I liked, but they stopped showing because of the writers strike was "CANE" ... I wonder if they will show it in the future :yes:

I like Flashpoint, last night was a good episode.

Does anybody watch "Swingtown"??? ... at the begining I thought it will be good (remembering the 80's), but I have not watched a complete episode because I prefer action, mistery, etc.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

brucek said:


> I thought the debut of Fringe was quite good. Another winner by J. J. Abrams of (Felicity, Alias, Lost).


:T This was the show to beat IMO. Excellent! J. J. knows his stuff. 

I continue to follow Prison Break, but I am actually growing a little bit bored with it.

I am glad 24 is not going to start until January... maybe FOX will be live in our area with HD by then.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I continue to follow Prison Break, but I am actually growing a little bit bored with it.


My opinion is quite low on Prison Break this year. 

Everything appears so forced. The acting seem like acting. I simply don't buy into the story at all.

I liked it a lot the first season and it wasn't too bad last year. But so far this year, it's bad acting and bad writing IMO.

I also liked the premiere of HBO's latest called True Blood. At least the opener seemed pretty good. I liked Six Feet Under, and it's the same guy who did this one.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we got three free months of HBO with our new receiver. About the only thing I watch on it is boxing, but I did catch part of True Blood and thought it was interesting how they wrote that script the way they did. I plan to watch it again to see the entire show. I am not sure how far I'll get though, once the free HBO runs out, I doubt we'll buy it... but at some point I can always rent future episodes if I end up taking a liking to it. 

Seems like there is another new show that is supposed to start up next week that looked interesting. I am drawing a blank right now.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am not sure how far I'll get though, once the free HBO runs out


I couldn't live without my movie channels. It's really the only source of movies I have other than an occasional DVD I pick up.

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brucek said:


> I couldn't live without my movie channels.


Do you mean ... HBO, Cinemax, Showtime,etc.???

I don't know if they changed the programing, but when I had Dish ... they showed the same movies, and from time to time there was a new one :yes:


----------



## Don (May 21, 2006)

I have been waiting for the new season of CSI Miami. It sure left you with a cliff hagger...lol.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Don said:


> I have been waiting for the new season of CSI Miami. It sure left you with a cliff hagger...lol.


Tonight is the night .... :bigsmile:

(I'm guessing that they faked Horatio death to get to his son stepdad ...:yes: ... have you seen the preview??? ... everybody pointing the gun (even Horatio's son) ... Why Wolf got the message: "It's done" after they shot H???)


----------



## Don (May 21, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Tonight is the night .... :bigsmile:
> 
> (I'm guessing that they faked Horatio death to get to his son stepdad ...:yes: ... have you seen the preview??? ... everybody pointing the gun (even Horatio's son) ... Why Wolf got the message: "It's done" after they shot H???)




Your right, they faked his shooting. It was a very good season openner.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Don said:


> Your right, they faked his shooting. It was a very good season openner.


:yay:

Now ... let's see what happens with CSI:NY, CSI:LV, Criminal Minds, The Unit and last night I saw that NBC will show the Knight Rider (Remember???) 

I think there's a lot of good programing to watch :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brucek said:


> I thought the debut of Fringe was quite good. Another winner by J. J. Abrams of (Felicity, Alias, Lost).


Are you watching this tonight??? or Will you be watching the new series "The Mentalist" on CBS???

I have to decide on which one to watch ... also, I had to decide between "Without a Trace" and "Law and Order:SVU" :sad: ... I have an old DVR, but I don't think I can watch one program and record another at the same time (is not TIVO or any other new DVR ... maybe I need a new toy after all :bigsmile: ... something that can record HD and 5.1:yes


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are you watching this tonight??? or Will you be watching the new series "The Mentalist" on CBS???


I watched Fringe and decided to pass on the Mentalist. I really didn't want to add another show to my already large list. Too many shows.

I thought the Heroes opener was pretty good.

CSI Miami was its usual parody of itself. It's hard not to laugh at that show, but I still watch it - I don't know what attracts me to that show, but I still watch it.... I suppose its the mind numbing, full of holes, simplicity of the plot at an hour when I don't need anything difficult to thing about. Or maybe it's H taking off and putting on his glasses while holding his gun around his chin. Or maybe it's the females working in completely inappropriate clothes for working. It's certainly the best camera work and showcase of HDTV I've seen. 

brucek


----------

